# Negative Skilled Employment assessment



## jassu2 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guys, sorry for the long one.. but got an issue on hand..

I got negative assessment for skilled employment. Any assistance or suggestions are more than welcome.. 

Does the below letter mean that if I give more in-depth employment reference letters, things will be fine??? 

"Thank you for your application for migration assessment. The following advice regarding skilled work experience claims should be read in conjunction with your migration assessment result letter.

Skilled Employment

The claims of skilled employment made by the present applicant below cannot be found to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level as a 221111 - Accountant (General):

(I GAVE 3 COMPANIES EXPERIENCE LETTERS)

Please note that the following factors contributed to the above advice:

The duties listed in your employment references are not considered to be at the level of depth and complexity expected in a professional accounting role which is relevant to your nominated ANZSCO.

This opinion is based on the items provided as evidence for the assessment and does not constitute an opinion as to the veracity of the claims made. 

Please note this advice is the opinion of CPA Australia Ltd. and does not guarantee the awarding of any points under the skilled migration points test. Determination of points under the skilled migration points test remains at the discretion of the delegated officers of the Department of Immigration and Border Protections."


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

jassu2 said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the long one.. but got an issue on hand..
> 
> I got negative assessment for skilled employment. Any assistance or suggestions are more than welcome..
> 
> ...



Hi,

I think it may be due to the main responsibilities that you have presented to CPA Australia. Maybe they think that the job is somewhat relates more to a bookkeeper rather than an accountant? This is the most common reason for CPA to give a negative skilled employment.

I am unsure should you are able to resend your document and make another skilled employment assessment. One way is to bypass CPA Australia and claim your points straight to DIBP, but it will be quite risky without an advice by the assessing body. But in your footnote, you have 75 points already so you shouldn't be worried, unless your work experience makes up the 75 points. 

All the best!

Best,

David


----------



## jassu2 (Jul 19, 2017)

david_lie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think it may be due to the main responsibilities that you have presented to CPA Australia. Maybe they think that the job is somewhat relates more to a bookkeeper rather than an accountant? This is the most common reason for CPA to give a negative skilled employment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply David.

Yup I have realized the same myself.. I didnt prepare the documents well and the employers here do not mention them properly.. 

Have spoken to CPA and they are ready to look into it again with fresh and proper documents.. 

I get 75 points with the experience so really need tat..


----------



## jsdsdj (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello, I just got the same situation. May I ask what was your outcome in the end?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jassu2 said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the long one.. but got an issue on hand..
> 
> I got negative assessment for skilled employment. Any assistance or suggestions are more than welcome..
> 
> ...


I would suggest to talk to MARA who specializes in accounting assessment, they would help in this case.


----------



## gmliblap (Aug 7, 2018)

jassu2 said:


> Hi guys, sorry for the long one.. but got an issue on hand..
> 
> I got negative assessment for skilled employment. Any assistance or suggestions are more than welcome..
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you please let me know if you were still able to claim the 5 points even though it was negatively assessed by CPA? Did your CO ask for CPA skilled employment outcome?


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hi All,
I have a query regarding CPA employment assessment.

whether my Indian experience will be consideres as i studied one subject recently in australia as a requirement of cpa educational assessment.

I had 7 years of experience as an accountant in India with all relevant documents. 

Please share your options...

Kind regards


----------

